# Saorview and VCR



## daisydukes (11 Jul 2012)

I know hardly no ones uses VCRs anymore but we have one at home and so has my nan and I am just wandering can I use with a Saorview TV?


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Jul 2012)

Yes but you'd be mad to. Using a VCR is like writing to people using stone and a chisel instead of ringing them.

A Saorview box that can record PVR/DVR  is only €50 is vastly easier to use, better quality and a ton less work. Some new TV's have this ability built in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-xmabTxR_8 skip to about 3:30 to see it.


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2012)

Sounds like the OP here has a Saorview TV, and not a set-top box. 

Daisydukes, if your TV has a fully connected scart socket, chances are you will be able to use this to feed the signal to the VCR, but not all TVs will support AV output.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Jul 2012)

Even if it works, the VCR would only be able to record one channel, the AV in one. You'd have to be watching the channel to record it. So how you'd shedule recordings and the quality would be worse. 

Much easier (and pleasant) to get a saorview box and stick memory stick in it.


----------



## Jazz01 (12 Jul 2012)

Don't think the question is in relation to recording - just whether a VCR will work with a saorview TV. Your VCR will be (most likely) using a SCART lead to connect to the TV. Your saorview TV should have a scart connection point also, so it will work as per your old TV. Just check the new TV to verify before purchasing. 

If recording from the TV, then as albacoreA mentioned, you have to be watching the same channel as you are recording...


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Jul 2012)

If your just playing back old VHS tapes then yes that will work. A DVD would look a lot better though. 

Its family video's, events on the tape, I'd get them copied on to something else as the VHS tape will degrade over time, and I'm guesing they are quite old at this point. 

For me the main point of a VCR is to record.


----------



## daisydukes (7 Aug 2012)

Leo said:


> Sounds like the OP here has a Saorview TV, and not a set-top box.
> 
> Daisydukes, if your TV has a fully connected scart socket, chances are you will be able to use this to feed the signal to the VCR, but not all TVs will support AV output.


 
Yes it is a saorview tv not saorview box I am using


----------

